# Season gifts.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello.
Here are some gifts that I made for friends and relatives.
They are mobile stands and cutting boards with stands. I used a lot of glue and wood scraps for these gifts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. I always love seeing how you make use of hard to get wood.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

papasombre said:


> Hello.
> Here are some gifts that I made for friends and relatives.
> They are mobile stands and cutting boards with stands. I used a lot of glue and wood scraps for these gifts.



Good work! They should love them. Hope your Christmas has many blessings!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done Alexis.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is an example. 
I gave the cutting boards to three therapists that attended to me during my rehabilitation from my right ankle fracture.
For some reason, I couldn´t attach the video


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @brainrcampbell


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you joined the fun *brainrcampbell.*


----------

